# 4th Annual Alabama Pomp Stomp



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's back and and lasts the entire month of April. You can register from now until the last two days of the tourney. Registration is $25.00 and that enters you into both categories. You can only win in one category and your catches will automatically place you in the highest position. The categories are:

1) Biggest fish
2) Three-fish aggregate; your aggregate is the total weight of your three biggest fish throughout the month.

Prizes for each category are as follows:

1st- $500.00 cash (both categories)
2nd- A Berkely XL Fishing Cart (2nd place big fish) and a Penn Clash reel (2nd place agg.)
3rd- A $50.00 gift card to our store (both categories)

*RULES*
- Fishing starts April 1st
- Both natural and artificial baits may be used
- Fish cannot be weighed within 48hrs of registering
- Fish may be caught in both Florida and Alabama
- All fish must be caught on rod and reel
- Weigh-in times are between 10AM and 6PM
- Maximum of 3 fish can be weighed per angler, per day
- Damaged or frozen fish will not be permitted
- In the event of a tie, the catch weighed in earliest will take the higher position

You can sign up in the shop or over the phone. Good Luck!!!


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pomp stomp*

I`am in. How many folks have signed up? I don`t want to be number two


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've got 5 I think so far. Wondering where all the others who said "I'm in" are...?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I've got 5 I think so far. Wondering where all the others who said "I'm in" are...?


I was in there this morning getting a sammich and drinks. Totally forgot to register. I'll be in later this week.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A few more entries this week. Remember, you can sign up over the phone too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright guys, two more days til pomp stompin'


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh dang I need to start riggin up!


----------

